# Ugly Fun



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My turkey hunting season just began May 2nd, and so far no good. Unless, of course, you don't count the many photo opps that present themselves.

This raggedy doe (losing winter coat) was so intent on gorging itself on clover and alfalfa, it didn't spot our blind for over 10 minutes. (As you know, turkeys don't see portable blinds, but deer sure notice them.) And, that's when it tuned into us and then the decoys. Finally, it got too nervous and exited the legume plot. Before long it returned to the corner of the field, some 50 yards from us, where its appetite overpowered any element of fear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was she sending you a message in that second photo ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. "Here's what I think of you turkey hunters and the rest of you numbskulls at predator talk."


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, how wude!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I might have jumped out real fast and made her deliver the firm stuff!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Yes. "Here's what I think of you turkey hunters and the rest of you numbskulls at predator talk."


Oh I hardly think she had any of US numbskulls on her mind.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is how I collect my pee for fall hunts. Ever try to sneak up behing a peeing doe ?


----------

